# Best IOD Shampoo/Conditioner?



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Trying to decide which products to buy and I have no idea...

Roscoe has the silky coat, which is very easy to groom. Stella has a much thicker, more profuse coat that matts very easily - which means that I need a high quality conditioner to help make her coat smoother.

Recommendations? I'm fine with using the same product on both of them, I can't see a problem with Roscoe being EXTRA soft and fluffy


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I would say that you would want the #10 shampoo with the #51 conditioner


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola has a pretty manageable coat. I would say its more silky than cottony. I use the #12 shampoo and #51 conditioner and I LOVE them. She smells great and stays clean and brushable for longer than with any other shampoos/conditioners I've tried.

I tried samples of the naturaluxury gloss shampoo and naturaluxury nutrient masque and didn't like them as much at the #12 & #51.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

#12 is a veterinary grade for dogs with severely dry and/or inflamed skin. it helps to aid in irritation and promote healing.

If your dog does not have these problems, then the #10 is just as good.

I have used all the different line of products in IOD as well as distribute them and sell them in my shop.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention that Lola is an itcher/scratcher. That's why I use the #12. I'm not sure if its from dryness or allergies... but figured it couldn't hurt if it was meant to soothe irritation. It seems to help, she scratches less than she used to.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, I was looking at the #12 over the #10 because Roscoe tends to have sensitive skin, plus it can't hurt to use a more gentle product!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have not tried IOD yet. Izzy has a real cottony, fluffy coat and it is on the drier side and a little frizzy. She also scratches sometimes. I looked up IOD and I am interested in purchasing some for her coat. Can anyone tell me what the scent is like??


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Actually the only difference is that the #12 has 3% prim rose oil verses the 1% that the #10 has. nothing to do with more or less gentle.

The #12 is also a lot more expensive too.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Cocotini has a more silky coat and I use the #10 shampoo and the #51 conditioner and have been very pleased. I've used them over 2 years. I also use that combination on Mindy who has a coarser coat and it works well for her,too. I have the sample size #12 and although I've used it as well I haven't noticed any difference in how the coat feels afterward. I do dilute the shampoo before each bath. I'm not sure how I'd describe the scent- it is a light, pleasing scent that doesn't stay on them much after their bath. I remember there being a discussion awhile ago about 2 different scents- the one sold in larger quantities to groomers,etc not being as pleasing as the regular consumer product- someone else may remember more about it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I use the #10 shampoo and the Nutrient Masque conditioner. The conditioner is a little more pricey but a little goes a long way.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

I too am considering the #12/51 combo. My Maggie has curly, cottony hair and I want something that will keep her clean and smelling good. She does scratch after being shampooed so I need something for that.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I love the #51 Conditioner and use the #10 shampoo-for some reason I also bought the #16 shampoo (for white coats) I have not used it much since none of mine are white-Roman was when I got him but now he is more of a sable-Paige is a black & white parti & Frannie is a champagne sable.

Has anyone used the # 60 grooming spray and which one would be a good grooming spray to use. 

I may order the #12 because Paige has itchy skin all summer.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I was a strong advocate of IOD as you can tell by the other IOD threads but the way my coats are now I am not so sure. The 12/51 or Masque combos leave my dogs easy to comb out and smelling great but Smarty's cotton coat seems to be getting drier and Galen is matting more now than every before. I can't say it is the products but after almost 6 months of use they are worse than when we started. I'll be ordering the Pure Paws Shampoo and Coat Handler Condition to use next as several members really like this combo.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for the scent of the IOD....it is hard to tell.....it is not a bad smell, it is not a smell you have smelled before like a fruit, or perfumed, it is more like a plastic clean smell. I tried.....any other smell descriptors out there?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been using the Pure Paws and then the 51 condiionter over it. The silkiness from the conditioner is great but the Pure Paws is cheaper and shampoos just as well IMO.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

How do you use the No. 51 conditioner? Do you apply straight from the bottle or dilute it first? The instructions on the bottle don't really say but I feel like if it put it straight from the bottle it won't really spread well on his body.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Graciep0o said:


> How do you use the No. 51 conditioner? Do you apply straight from the bottle or dilute it first? The instructions on the bottle don't really say but I feel like if it put it straight from the bottle it won't really spread well on his body.


I squirt it into my hands and rub them together then put on the dog. Since he's already wet, I think it speads through pretty well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> As for the scent of the IOD....it is hard to tell.....it is not a bad smell, it is not a smell you have smelled before like a fruit, or perfumed, it is more like a plastic clean smell. I tried.....any other smell descriptors out there?


I like the smell, it is a clean smell that stays with them from shampoo to shampoo, nothing plastic about it to me.

I put the shampoo and conditioner from the bottle on the wet dog and work it in.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I put the shampoo and conditioner from the bottle on the wet dog and work it in.


At the same time? :suspicious:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I fill a sink half full of water-add the conditioner and put the "kids" which ever one is getting the bath in the rinse water-then I get a BIG plastic cup and keep pouring the water over them-at the end I pull the plug and do a quick clear water rinse. Their fur feels so neat doing it that way.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> I fill a sink half full of water-add the conditioner and put the "kids" which ever one is getting the bath in the rinse water-then I get a BIG plastic cup and keep pouring the water over them-at the end I pull the plug and do a quick clear water rinse. Their fur feels so neat doing it that way.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> ...


I may be able to try this method in the future. I've been using the bathtub for bathing the boys since they outgrew the sink, but recently revamped my bathing system. Now I have a washtub, nice and deep and no room to run back and forth.  Also way less tub space to fill to be able to "float" the coat.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> At the same time? :suspicious:


No, wet dog, pour on shampoo, rinse, 2nd shampoo as needed, rinse, pour on coditioner, rinse, and rinse again.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yay! I received my IOD stuff a couple of days ago, and I bathed the pups yesterday after our beach trip. I looooove the IOD products! The pups smell SO good and they are softer than ever before. Roscoe's tangles came out a lot easier than normal 

So far, so good!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> No, wet dog, pour on shampoo, rinse, 2nd shampoo as needed, rinse, pour on coditioner, rinse, and rinse again.


Actually you can put conditioner on top of a shampooed dog & it cuts the rinsing down dramatically  One of the great things I've learned working at a grooming shop.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I've seen many recommendations for these products and am considering purchasing the line-up. Can anyone let me know if these are intended to be diluted or used full strength?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've seen many recommendations for these products and am considering purchasing the line-up. Can anyone let me know if these are intended to be diluted or used full strength?


When you call IOD they say you can dilute but I put directly on the dog or into my hand and work into the wet dog. I tried diluting but didn't get the lather I like.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been using the IOD products straight from the containers, but I do want to try the squirter bottle methods, so.......I may end up diluting some of the shampoo and conditioner. 

Jack is such a wiggler at bath time, I need something quick and easy to grab instead of trying to get the shampoo or conditioner out of the bottles. 

I am off today to buy some squirter plastic bottles!


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

SMARTY said:


> I was a strong advocate of IOD as you can tell by the other IOD threads but the way my coats are now I am not so sure. The 12/51 or Masque combos leave my dogs easy to comb out and smelling great but Smarty's cotton coat seems to be getting drier and Galen is matting more now than every before. I can't say it is the products but after almost 6 months of use they are worse than when we started. I'll be ordering the Pure Paws Shampoo and Coat Handler Condition to use next as several members really like this combo.


Have you been using the Pure Paws Shampoo and Coat Handler? Just wondering what you think and if there is improvement on Smarty's coat.

Thanks!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmm well I should update this thread. I'm still loving the IOD, especially the grooming spray! I find that the spray really helps the dirt easily brush out of their coats after they've been playing outside. I love the way they smell and how silky they are after bath time, and I find that I only bathe them about once every 5 weeks now!


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Just tried Vellus (www.vellus.com) after being disappointed in the shampoos that I have tried so far. This shampoo is a winner and makes Daisy's coat easy to dry and manage. No knots. I have tried IOD, Coat Handler, Biogroom and Pur Paws.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

For those of you who love IOD or want to try it out cheaply, you can order it from dog.com for a fraction of the price that IOD charges through their website. I just got 1L shampoo, 1L conditioner, 250 mL conditioning spray, vanilla-jasmine grooming spray, and the biogroom whitening shampoo for $70!! AMAZING!


----------

